# Boardworks Surf Kicks Off Outdoor Retailer with their 2nd Annual Weber River Run



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Floating on that iMat was a ridiculous amount of fun. Not only from the floating, but the looks from all the drunk tubers as well....


----------

